# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  کاربرد ریاضیات در مهندسی نرم افزار

## beemer

سلام
لطفا بفرمایید که اصلا خواندن درس ریاضیات مهندسی برای رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر-نرم افزار چه فایده ای دارد؟ آیا کاربرد خاصی از ریاضیات مهندسی در این رشته هست؟ اگر هست کدام مبحث ریاضی و چه کاربردی دارد؟
با تشکر

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

> آیا کاربرد خاصی از ریاضیات مهندسی در این رشته هست؟


من توی کتاب شبکه آقای تننباوم کاربرد سری فوریه رو برای اثبات یه مساله دیدم

بیشتر استفاده  مباحث ریاضی مهندسی تو رشته الکترونیک هست

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

بله کاربرد داره
به نگاهی به پروژه های دانشجویان کارشناسی ارشد بنداز
یا به کنفرانس های کامپیوتر 
اگه می خواهید فعالیت های علمی و زیر بنایی انجام بدی ریاضیات یه ابزار است ولی اگه در اینده می خواهی کد نویس بشی خوب ریاضیات چندان کاربردی ندارد
.ضمنا اینم بگم که این اندازه ریاضی که ما می خونیم سواد عمومی یه مهندس است

----------


## titbasoft

ریاضیات نقش بسیار مهمی در relational database ها ایفا میکند.

----------


## aidinwashere

در پردازش تصویر هم مارو زمین زد

----------


## someCoder

آخه مهندس بدون ریاضیات مهندسی معنا نداره! حتی نرم افزار

----------


## aidinwashere

کسی دیگه نیست این بحث رو ادامه بده؟
سؤال خیلی ها همین ریاضی است، شاید آدمایی مثل من دلیل وجودش رو بفهمن و انگیزه ای بشه برای رفع این مشکل عمومی.

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

توی برنامه نویسی تجاری کمتر کاربرد داره، اما بعضی از زمینه های برنامه نویسی بیشتر شبیه کارهای ریاضیاتیه تا برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر. 
مثلا چند وقت پیش چند تا از کتابهای یکی از دوستهام که Game Programming کار می کنه رو دیدم، بیشتر شبیه کتاب ریاضی 2 یا ریاضی مهندسی بود تا کتاب برنامه نویسی. توی هر صفحه چهار پنج تا انتگرال و سیگما و ... داشت.

----------


## Mahyaa

> توی برنامه نویسی تجاری کمتر کاربرد داره، اما بعضی از زمینه های برنامه نویسی بیشتر شبیه کارهای ریاضیاتیه تا برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر.


به نظر من  هم  همینطوره .

تب اتوماسیون و برنامه نویسی بانک های اطلاعاتی چندسالی هست که مملکتمون رو گرفته و خیلیها هم فکر میکنند مهندسی نرم افزار چیزی بیشتر از این نیست .

----------


## اَرژنگ

آقا مهدی کاملترین جواب را به این بحث دادند.




> فکر کنم از این بی ادبانه تر نمیشد جواب یه سوال رو داد!


 چرا نمیشه، یکدقیقه صبر کنید من یک امتحان کنم. :)
ریاضیات داریم تا ریاضیات، ریاضیات خالی کلی کاربرد داره، با یا بدونه مهندسی کامپیوتر.
این چیزه که در کنار مهندسی کامپیوتر به عنوان ریاضی درس میدن ریاضیات درپیتیه سطحه ۰.۰۰۱ . 
ریاضیات درست حسابی مثل Modern Analysys اصلاً درس داده نمیشه.
حالا از کدام ریاضیات دارند بحث میکنند؟ 
چیزهایی مثله
Topology, Knot Threory, Differential Geometry, Measure Theory, 
Complex Analysys
و یا 
Discrete Algebra, Boolan Algebra, Linear Programming
؟

----------


## aidinwashere

خوب نتیجه؟ من گفتم چیزی بگید تا ایجاد انگیزه بکنه واسه همه
نه اینکه باعث افسردگی

----------


## Armanprogrammer

ریاضیات مهندسی درس مهمیه که تو دو رشته برق و کامپیوتر اهمیت زیاد داره در ضمن رشته عمران هم در کارشناسی ارشد ریاضی مهندسی میخونند ولی تو کامپیوتر اعداد مختلط برای گرافیک حرفهای خیلی کاربرد داره و همچنین برای برنامه نویسی  سری فوریه کاربرد زیاد داره

----------


## رضا عربلو

در مباحث تئوری واقعاً بدون ریاضیات نمی توان چیزی فهمید.

برای مثال در مورد دیاگرام های ORM که فکر می کنم دو سال پیش تز دانشجوی دکترای کامپیوتر یکی از دانشگاههای آمریکا بود، چیزی که من دیدم تماماً فرمول های ریاضی بود.

----------


## Microsoft.net

در کشورهای پیشرفته و صنعتی 100% تاثیر گذاره ولی در ایران در حد پاس کردن اونم با 10 - 11 حاظرم شرط ببندم 99/99 از کسایی که در ایران رشته کامپیوتر فارغ التحصیل میشن تا آخر عمرشون چششون هم به مباحث ریاضی مهندسی نمی افته چه برسه بخوان استفاده علمی کنن یا حلش کنن !!

----------


## اَرژنگ

> در کشورهای پیشرفته و صنعتی 100% تاثیر گذاره ولی در ایران در حد پاس کردن اونم با 10 - 11 حاظرم شرط ببندم 99/99 از کسایی که در ایران رشته کامپیوتر فارغ التحصیل میشن تا آخر عمرشون چششون هم به مباحث ریاضی مهندسی نمی افته چه برسه بخوان استفاده علمی کنن یا حلش کنن !!


در کشورهای پیشرفته و صنعتی با ریاضیات چکاری میکنند که در ایران نمیشه؟

----------


## Microsoft.net

چی کار می کنن ؟!! فضا پیما می فرستند به کهکشان - کامپیوتری که منو تو الان باهاش کار میکنیم درست می کنن - ماشین درست میکنن که بدون راننده میرونه - بازی های خفن درست میکنن که منو تو نمی تونیم اجراش کنیم (داشتن کامپیوتر دره پیت) چه برسه بخواهیم در مورد نحوه نوشتنش صحبت کنیم و ... !!!

----------


## اَرژنگ

> چی کار می کنن ؟!! فضا پیما می فرستند به کهکشان - کامپیوتری که منو تو الان باهاش کار میکنیم درست می کنن - ماشین درست میکنن که بدون راننده میرونه - بازی های خفن درست میکنن که منو تو نمی تونیم اجراش کنیم (داشتن کامپیوتر دره پیت) چه برسه بخواهیم در مورد نحوه نوشتنش صحبت کنیم و ... !!!


 فضا پیما می فرستند به کهکشان : با فیزیک و مهندسی ربط داره، قابلیت ساختن آلیاژهایه فلزی، ریاضیات همچین مهم نیست ( مگر اینکه مسیر و سوخت را حساب کنند ولی با ساختن زیاد کار نداره).
- کامپیوتری که منو تو الان باهاش کار میکنیم درست می کنن: مهندسی کامپیوتر مقدار ریاضیاتش همچین بالا نیست فقط ریاضیاته پایه دانشگاهی بسه، اگر کسی بخواد سترینگ تئوری کار کنه باید ریاضیات خیلی بیشتری بدونه، 
- ماشین درست میکنن که بدون راننده میرونه: بازهم ریاضیات مهم نیسی اینجا، روباتیک و Machine Visionاستفاده میشه. از ریاضیاته پایه دانشگاهی استفاده میشه.
ریاضیات سطه بالا را در این قسمتها پیدا میکنید:
Knot THeory, Topology, Cryprography ->Number Theory, Super String Theory, Algebraic Topology, ...

----------


## اَرژنگ

سوال اصلی اینه که مهندسی نرم افزار را چگونه تعریف میکنید.
در مهندسی نرم افزار ازBoolan Algebra بیشتر هیچ ریاضی لازم ندارد.
نوشتن برنامه هایی که بتووند مسائل خاصی را حل کنند البته به دانستن دانش بخصوصی که به مسعله ربط داره نیاز داره.
تمام اشاره‌هایه بالا بر انتگرال، سیگما ، فوریر سریز ... به حل کردن سوال بخصوص ربط داره. در این مسائل مهندسی نرم افزار مهم نیست، بلکه قابلیت استفاده از نرم افزار که راه حل ریاضی را پیاده کنه.
میشه گفت که سوال برعکس برسیده شده، دانستن مهندسی نرم افزار چه فایده برایه حل کردن سوالات (ریاضی) داره؟
دانستن مهندسی نرم افزار مثل داشتن یک قوطی ابزارآلاته، دانستن ریاضی دانش اینه که با ابزارها چی را چگونه سرهم کنیم.
ریاضی قدرت حل کردن مسائل را میده، هر کی بتونه هر چی بیشتر مسائل حل کنه مفید تره، این نه فقط در مهندسی نرم افزار بلکه در تمام مسالک صادقه.

----------


## al_bozorgi

ميدونم كه 2 سال بعد جواب دادم اما ماهي رو هر وقت از آب بگيري ....
درسهاي رياضي مثل رياضي مهندسي و معادلات ديفرانسيل و رياضي 1و 2 هيچكدام كاربرد عملي ندارن هدف آموزش عالي از ارائه اين درس اينه كه ميخوان به مراكز علمي دنيا بگن كه سطح علمي دانشگاه هاي ايران بالاست .
زماني كه استاد مياد اين درس رو ارائه بده خودش نميدونه براي رشته كامپيوتر چه كاربردي داره و همش ميگن ربط داره آقاياني كه در اينجا هم ميگن ربط داره مثال عملي نزدن مثلا بگن با استفاده از انتگرال سه گانه ميشه سرعت جستجو رو توي بانك اطلاعاتي sql بالاتر برد يا فلان باگ رو از طريق حد و پيوستگي تابع حل كرد.

همه فقط بلدن بگن كاربرد داره اما كجا؟؟؟!!!!

توي چند پست قبلي هم گفته شده مثلا در خارج فضاپيما ميفرستن هوا اگه قرار باشه همه فضاپيما بفرستن خوب حرف شما منطقي اما اينو در نظر داشته باشين با يه مدرك مهندسي نميشه اين كارو كرد بعدش هم اگر بشه من كه ميخوام اين كار رو بكنم اون زمان ميرم سراغ كتاب رياضي تازه با عشق و علاقه و اينكه ميفهمم كاربرد داره ميرم ميخونم نه اينكه فردا امتحان دارم بايد چند تا تمرين و مثال حل كنم كه فقط پاس بشم زماني هم كه پاس ميكنيم نهايتش يكماه بعد مطالبش يادمون هست بعدش فراموش ميشه ميدونين چرا چون هيچ كاربردي نداره.

----------


## Elham_gh

> ميدونم كه 2 سال بعد جواب دادم اما ماهي رو هر وقت از آب بگيري ....
> درسهاي رياضي مثل رياضي مهندسي و معادلات ديفرانسيل و رياضي 1و 2 هيچكدام كاربرد عملي ندارن هدف آموزش عالي از ارائه اين درس اينه كه ميخوان به مراكز علمي دنيا بگن كه سطح علمي دانشگاه هاي ايران بالاست .
> زماني كه استاد مياد اين درس رو ارائه بده خودش نميدونه براي رشته كامپيوتر چه كاربردي داره و همش ميگن ربط داره آقاياني كه در اينجا هم ميگن ربط داره مثال عملي نزدن مثلا بگن با استفاده از انتگرال سه گانه ميشه سرعت جستجو رو توي بانك اطلاعاتي sql بالاتر برد يا فلان باگ رو از طريق حد و پيوستگي تابع حل كرد.
> 
> همه فقط بلدن بگن كاربرد داره اما كجا؟؟؟!!!!


كي اينو گفته؟
من خودم رشتم رياضي كاربرد در كامپيوتر بوده.و از بعد از ما متاسفانه ديگه اين رشته در ايران وجود نداره.
جداي يك سري پروژه هاي خاص كه رسما و مفهوما با مفهوم رياضيات گره خوردن، در طراحي خيلي از سيستمهاي ، رياضيات به خصوص مباني رياضيات به خود من بسيار كمك كرده.

----------


## mohsen413

ریاضی اینطوری که من و شما فکر می کنیم، نیست. ریاضیات علمی به شدت انتزاعی هست. یعنی طوری بیان میشه که زیرمجموعه کاربرد خاصی در نیاد، بلکه در اکثر کاربردها بشه از این علم  استفاده کرد. اینکه چطور بتونیم از ریاضیات در کاربردهای مختلف استفاده کنیم، به فکر و خلاقیت خودمون برمی گرده. از اونجا که ما فکر نمی کنیم، همه چیز رو برمی گردونیم به اینکه ریاضی به درد نمی خوره (مثل بحث قدیم که زمین ثابت هست و خورشید دورش می گرده یا برعکس. الان هم یا ما فکر می کنیم و ریاضی به درد نمی خوره، یا ریاضی خوبه و ما بلد نیستیم چطوری ازش استفاده کنیم). بعد می گردیم دنبال کاربردهای ریاضی که دیگران درست کردند و از روی توهم حرفهای عجیب می زنیم.
بماند...
یکی از کاربردهای ریاضی در رشته کامپیوتر-نرم افزار (البته نه دقیقا مهندسی نرم افزار) بازیهای کامپیوتری هست که به عنوان موضوع پایان نامه کارشناسی من بود. هر چند به هزار و یک دلیل نتونستم مطلب کامل و جامعی گردآوری کنم، ولی میشه ازش به عنوان مطلبی درباره کاربرد ریاضی و فیزیک در بازیهای کامپیوتری یاد کرد. اگر خواستید می تونید اونو دانلود کنید و بخونید
http://rapidshare.com/files/16830014...xAndCSharp.zip
یا اینکه براکتها را از نوشته زیر بردارید تا آدرس صحیح رو بخونید(در مواقع خاص)
rapidshare[.]com[/]files[/]168300146[/]GamePhysicsWithDirectxAndCSharp[.]zip
راستش اساتید که هیچ نظری ندادند (فقط نمره 19 دادند) ولی اگر شما خوندید، یه نظری بدید. البته نظرهایی مثل «خیلی خوب بود» چندان کمکی نمی کنه (هرچند این نظر رو هم کسی نداده) ولی شما یه نظری بدید که برای کارهای بعدی مفید باشه.

----------


## mszabett

> كي اينو گفته؟
> من خودم رشتم رياضي كاربرد در كامپيوتر بوده.و از بعد از ما متاسفانه ديگه اين رشته در ايران وجود نداره.
> جداي يك سري پروژه هاي خاص كه رسما و مفهوما با مفهوم رياضيات گره خوردن، در طراحي خيلي از سيستمهاي ، رياضيات به خصوص مباني رياضيات به خود من بسيار كمك كرده.


خود شما هم که مثالی نزدی و فقط گفتی کاربرد داره
آن چیز که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است؟

----------


## fa_karoon

زمانی که پروژه CMMS کار می کردم فهمیدم که چقدر ریاضیات در نوشتن یک پروژه خوب که گزارشات آماری خوب بگیره نقش داره(انتگرال و سایر مسائل)
هنگامی که شبیه سازی روباتهای فوتبالیست کار می کردم فهمیدم که تمام حرکات بدن ما براساس رابطه های ریاضی هست و راه رفتن ما براساس سری فوریه و موج سینوسی انجام می گیره
وقتی گرافیک می خوندیم فهمیدم که برای رسم یک خط ساده هم از روابط ریاضی باید استفاده کرد
موقع پردازش تصویر و موقع پیاده سازی تاکتیک برای روباتهای فوتبالیست هم خیلی خیلی استفاده می شه
در هوش مصنوعی ریاضیات گسسته حرف زیادی برای گفتن داره
در ساخت نرم افزارهای ریاضی و آمار که بی نهایت استفاده می شه
اینها نمونه های خیلی ساده و سطح پایین کاربرد ریاضیات در نرم افزار هستش

----------


## aminomidi

سلام

برای تکمیل شدن موضوع می تونید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید 
http://goopas.com/market-item/%DA%A9...-%D9%85%D9%87/

این مقاله برای افرادی که واقعا قصد تحقیق در این مورد رو دارند توصیه میشه

----------


## aminomidi

البته لازم به توضیحه که این مقاله از مجموعه ای مقالات و نظرات گرفته شده .

----------

